# My Saanen doe is bagging up .....



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

so i am offically waiting ! She has a tiny handful down there, i just can't wait for kids :+) I wish she was bred to my Alpine buck before he passed, but it appears she was already bred when i bought her - so she is bred to a Nubian. 

After Carmen Gretta will be kidding ( Feb 18th ), she is bigger then Carmen who looks like twins ( both are going to be FFs ), i'm hopeing for Twin doelings from Gretta as they will be sired by my late buck. Then two more does to go, one in march and one in April.

So i can't wait to see this snubian kid(s) :+) I can't get kids off my brain !!! If anybody is interested in Carmen's kid(s) let me know, i won't be keeping them. 

Hubby will be on kid watch while i'm at work, i know he is nervious after Daisy freaked him out last year ( by the book kidding, but she was VERY dramatic ! ), but he has foaled horses and saw Daisy kid, so he has this i'm sure :+) I just hope the weather is good when she goes.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How exciting!!! I have a few of my Nigerians getting bags now. I can't wait either!!! Its so cold right now here, I sure hope we get a heat wave when they kid. Brrrr...


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I sure am keeping my fingers crossed the weather will be decent here - i'll keep them crossed for you too :+) Oh why can't she just have them this week - it's supposed to be 30-40 degrees this week, which will feel like summer after some -20 temps - but my luck it will be cold out.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have one doe that is really bagged up, and she is not due for a about a month. the ones that are due soon are not bagged up hardly at all. But then again they like to blow up over night and then they pop them babies out.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

OOOOh! Baby snubians~
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww they are going to be adorable!! And have the cutest airplane ears.. I have a thing for airplane ears..... Fern wants to say hello with hers:


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Awwww Fern is soooooo cute !!! 

My first goat is also a snubian - Capri - silly girl. I bought Carmen though as i really like her and thought i could make 50% Alpines with her - Capri is just never going anywhere because she is so special :+) But Carmen's kids will be sold - no matter how cute - thats what i keep saying anyways :+)

Here is a pic of Carmen before i bought her, and a pic of Capri. I just can't wait for kids !!!

Oh, and i have to say, though Alpines are my favorite breed, Saanens i love as well - these two girls are the sweetest !!! My Alpines like to be loved on, but usually don't love on you back - the Saanen girls - total lovers - they nuzzle and coo back on you - more laid back too - just lovers :+) Are all Saanens like this ? Shoot when i found Capri in with GT she was rubbing on him even ! Ick


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds exciting!! Good luck with kids!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

StaceyRoop - i tried attaching them at the bottom of my post.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will let support know it isn't working


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

My posts also keep duplicating as well - it posts two instead of one ???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats ok, the board was having issues today. Try the attachment again now that things seem to back to normal again.

If not use the "add image to post" button _right_ at the bottom of the message field box that is another good way to add pictures to the forum.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, i'm trying this again - thanks Stacey :+)

If it works you will see Carmen ( my due soon Saanen doe ) before i bought her, and Capri my snubian doe also my littlest girl and first goat - possibly bred to GT for March 30.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MiddleRiver said:


> it seems to still not be working - after i hit submit it tells me the post doesn't exist ???


 It has done that to me all this time so I just hit the back key and resubmit it and sometimes it takes right away others it takes a few attempts.
How is she doing? Do you have any babies yet? I am on big time baby watch. I thought for sure I would have babies last night. I had the baby monitor on and ready wit hall the stuff at the door, but NOPE no babies. I guess they are waiting until my daughter comes home, so I am not doing it all by myself. (I don't know why I do it all the time by myself :lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you get a link for the picture before you submitted the message?

sounds like it is a freeforums issue, it will be resolved soon I am sure

try using photobucket to host your picture until things on the board sort themselves out


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, trying again today :?


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, now it worked in EVERY post i tried - weird


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah that is because the servers are now talking to one another again 

If you don't mind I will just go back in and delete the other posts with all the extra photos.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her ears  She's very pretty.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

That would be great Stacey - Thanks !

goathappy-We really love Capri's ears too - she is so expressive with them too - when our boxer and her play she folds them behind her head - it's too cute !


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Capri is absolutely adorable! If she dissapears it wasn't me I swear.


----------

